# Casey Anthony Trial



## LovingMommy10

Makes me SO pissed off!!!!!!!!!!!!
I wish I could make a rant about it but, im speechles..
Maybe its cause im having a little girl. I hurt for her, but really? What are they going to do now, is Caylee ever going to get the justice she deserves?

Pointless thread but,
R.I.P Lil angel :angel:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

I was hoping someone would start a thread about this. She is a disguisting horrible person!! :nope: I hope- and this is horrible but I do- that she gets worse then what poor Caylee!


----------



## charlotte88

whats this? maybe its a US thing cos ive not heard anything 

xx


----------



## LovingMommy10

Ya I was waiting for it, then I couldnt wait anymore..
I hope everyone is right sayin she'll get killed by someone else. Ugh I love living in FL now.. Obviously SOMETHING happened that she knows, cause shes not concerned about how it happened.. ughhh!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krys

She is a MONSTER. She lied and changed her story so many times. There was so much evidence. I seriously just can't believe it. I could go on and on, but I'll leave it at that. :[ Poor Caylee


----------



## LovingMommy10

charlotte88 said:


> whats this? maybe its a US thing cos ive not heard anything
> 
> xx

Its a huge trial going on, well its over about a girl who didnt report her 2 year old daughter missing for 31 days, and while she was missing, partyed. got tattos, and everything. Then she lied to cops about what happened, and excused her dad of sexual abuse, and SAY her daughter drowned and wanted to hide it.. All this messed up stuff and she got off NOT GUILTY!! If you look it up, its REALLY sad..
Horribleeeeee, I wish I lived over there ! No justice..


----------



## xSarahM

charlotte88 said:


> whats this? maybe its a US thing cos ive not heard anything
> 
> xx

A woman in the US has just been found not guilty of drugging, suffocating and dumping the body of her beautiful two year old baby girl. She apparently did that, and then went on to party the next month as she didnt have the responsibility of a child. And then after that month, reported her daughter missing :nope: There was also some sort of accusation of child abuse and incest.

I cant believe she's been found unguilty, she didnt report her two year old missing for a month, and then LIED to the police. :nope: I definitley would have said guilty. And its hard to believe that most the people on the joury had children themselves.

I cant even bare thinking about anything of the like happening to my baby Aoife. People like that should burn in hell.


----------



## LovingMommy10

Krys I know, Its sad.. theres SO much evidence that didnt connect but all the evidence, her emotions, her actions SCREAM it.. Now she'll just walk with out a care in the world about her daughter... omg.


----------



## charlotte88

i just read up about it!! that is shocking.

But its like the case of Baby P over here. nothing was done to save that poor boy and apparently his parents are due for release end of this year or early next year!!

x


----------



## LovingMommy10

That is so sad, :'(


----------



## kittycat18

Wow that's unbelievable. I will read the whole story after my bath but it sounds similar to the Baby P case as Charlotte has said. Those kinds of stories make me physically sick. People like that don't deserve to have children :nope:


----------



## LovingMommy10

It really is sick, watching her in court. She didnt even cry when they talked about her daughters dead body, she didnt even make any emotion but once she gets not guilty she can laugh? UGH!


----------



## charlotte88

Baby P is in a league of his own!! 

He was mistreated by his parents and the social services!! Along with Poor victoria climbie, she was abused by her aunt and left to die in a bath tub.

How can ANYONE treat a child like that, its horrific.


----------



## LovingMommy10

Atleast we know, NONE of us will be like that<3


----------



## charlotte88

yes deffinatly!! 

omg i dont know what i would do if i knew someone even remotely like that, well actually i do know!! Id bloody kill them

xx


----------



## krys

LovingMommy10 said:


> It really is sick, watching her in court. She didnt even cry when they talked about her daughters dead body, she didnt even make any emotion but once she gets not guilty she can laugh? UGH!

EXACTLY! She was smiling and laughing. Like guess what, your daughter is still dead. She's so crazy. I'm just shocked.


----------



## LovingMommy10

charlotte88 said:


> yes deffinatly!!
> 
> omg i dont know what i would do if i knew someone even remotely like that, well actually i do know!! Id bloody kill them
> 
> xx

Everyones is praying she'll get killed...:wacko:


----------



## LovingMommy10

krys said:


> lovingmommy10 said:
> 
> 
> it really is sick, watching her in court. She didnt even cry when they talked about her daughters dead body, she didnt even make any emotion but once she gets not guilty she can laugh? Ugh!
> 
> exactly! She was smiling and laughing. Like guess what, your daughter is still dead. She's so crazy. I'm just shocked.Click to expand...

pathetic!!!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

I really hope that she walks out of the building and someone kidnaps her and kills her, after they tortur her!! Stupid bitch :blush: sorry I'm just saying how the hell can they say there wasn't enough evidence!


----------



## dreabae

I am so pissed off right now watching Nancy grace.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

I'm watching CNN, the prosectors are talking. She is so guilty! How can they even say there isn't enough evidence?! A fucking heart drawn on the ducktape over her face?! Her not reporting her missing for a fucking MONTH after she'd been gone?! This pisses me off...


----------



## krys

Nancy Grace is such a bitch! I'm not watching anymore. She's just always a bitch.


----------



## LovingMommy10

Me too! Nancy Grace all dayyyyyyyyyyy!
&& Skye yes your kidnapping idea sounds perfect!


----------



## dreabae

Nancy gracegrace is pissedddd lol. This really make me mad. What about the car? All th lies. She might not even have jail time for the lies because she was in jail for 3 years already! Someone needs tto hit this betch


----------



## LovingMommy10

Nancy is kinda awkward to watch, and ya no evidence my ass.. Everyones one saying she might write a book, I hope she puts the truth cause even though she did it I wanna know, why, how ect.. Dumb bitch. Pow Powwww in her head ! :dohh:


----------



## krys

Skyebo said:


> I'm watching CNN, the prosectors are talking. She is so guilty! How can they even say there isn't enough evidence?! A fucking heart drawn on the ducktape over her face?! Her not reporting her missing for a fucking MONTH after she'd been gone?! This pisses me off...

THEY EVEN FOUND THE BACKING OF THE HEART STICKER ATTTTT HER FUCKING HOUSE. Ughhhhaksdjfaiweuyrfopiahsdf;lkjasdl;kfja;lsdkjf


----------



## dreabae

Ughhh. And she's going to make sooo much money off of this. SHE KILLED HER DAUGHTER!!!!


----------



## krys

Oh, I forgot to mention that I like Nancy Grace lol. I came off like I don't like her! I like that she can just be a bitch to everyone because, well she's Nancy Grace :]


----------



## oOskittlesOo

krys said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> I'm watching CNN, the prosectors are talking. She is so guilty! How can they even say there isn't enough evidence?! A fucking heart drawn on the ducktape over her face?! Her not reporting her missing for a fucking MONTH after she'd been gone?! This pisses me off...
> 
> THEY EVEN FOUND THE BACKING OF THE HEART STICKER ATTTTT HER FUCKING HOUSE. Ughhhhaksdjfaiweuyrfopiahsdf;lkjasdl;kfja;lsdkjfClick to expand...

Exactly and the freakig duck tape roll!!! It should be more then enough evidence!!! Why the hell would she have ducktape on her face if she was already dead and why would thst duck tape
roll and stickers be at her house if her mom didn't do it?! 
Which channel is nancy grace on?! Hahaha I love listening to her!


----------



## dreabae

Hln? Lol that channel. I guess there gunna go after her dad.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

I found it :) excited to hear Nancy bitch!!! Thyre gonna go after her dad?!


----------



## dreabae

That's what Ohs mom said. Idk if they actually will


----------



## oOskittlesOo

dreabae said:


> That's what Ohs mom said. Idk if they actually will

She did it!!! Why would they wait 3 years to say she's not guilty n go After her dad! I hope she dies. I sound so horrible.... But I do.


----------



## amygwen

I'm just so disappointed :nope:

I can't believe she was found not guilty! She will probably be let out now that she's already served nearly 3 years in jail and she will maximum get 4 years because of the 4 counts of lying to a law enforcement officer.

She'll need to go in hiding, I'm sure because everyone will want to kill her when she gets let out! :angel: RIP Caylee


----------



## amygwen

Skyebo said:


> dreabae said:
> 
> 
> That's what Ohs mom said. Idk if they actually will
> 
> She did it!!! Why would they wait 3 years to say she's not guilty n go After her dad! I hope she dies. I sound so horrible.... But I do.Click to expand...


I feel the same way.

I'm totally against death penalty, it's something I don't believe in. But I was really hoping she would get death penalty.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

I'm the same way Amy. I think it's better to let someone rot in a jail cell anyways but I wish she was in another country that used tortur!! :wacko:


----------



## LovingMommy10

HLN network!


----------



## dreabae

I believe what you do should be don't to you. But im big on karma. Lol. This betch needs to be rolled into a garbage bag and thrown in a ditch


----------



## oOskittlesOo

dreabae said:


> I believe what you do should be don't to you. But im big on karma. Lol. This betch needs to be rolled into a garbage bag and thrown in a ditch

If she is some big millionare in a year instead of dead I'm seriously going to be so disapponted!


----------



## LovingMommy10

Maybe something did happen, and the dad being an invesgater said lets wait 30 days to tell her mom and then it out played like this. All i know is SHE knows something and for her not to come and say it proves she deserves to dieeeee! Cause something else is more importnant then her own daughterr


----------



## amygwen

I just cannot believe she was found not guilty! I'm still in SHOCK.


----------



## dreabae

She will be. Shell do an interview and get hundred thousands of dollars. How about the jury?! 2drop outs one spent time in jail for beating her father up with her bf. 1 charged for possision?


----------



## Lexilove

It's insane how she's not guilty! I couldn't believe it.


----------



## LovingMommy10

I think ALL of America is in shock except for the pricks who dont care about Caylee..


----------



## amygwen

Even if whatever happened was an accident, it's absolutely disgusting that she didn't come forward and say. Clearly she knows what happened whether if she did it, her dad did it or someone random did it. She tried to hide it for 31 days!! I mean, seriously.. we are all moms or mom-to-be's if anyone or if I did something accidently/purposely, I'd be THE FIRST one to try my best to try and find her. She didn't do that. She mislead so many people by lying and making up stories. The only reason she did that was because she knew what happened. It's just absolutely sick. I hope she admits what happened one day, it's the least she could do!!

SORRY.. vent over!


----------



## Lexilove

dreabae said:


> She will be. Shell do an interview and get hundred thousands of dollars. How about the jury?! 2drop outs one spent time in jail for beating her father up with her bf. 1 charged for possision?

It doesn't matter about the jury since anyone can be sequestered, regardless of their pasts they're still eligible because they're Americans.


----------



## Lexilove

amygwen said:


> Even if whatever happened was an accident, it's absolutely disgusting that she didn't come forward and say. Clearly she knows what happened whether if she did it, her dad did it or someone random did it. She tried to hide it for 31 days!! I mean, seriously.. we are all moms or mom-to-be's if anyone or if I did something accidently/purposely, I'd be THE FIRST one to try my best to try and find her. She didn't do that. She mislead so many people by lying and making up stories. The only reason she did that was because she knew what happened. It's just absolutely sick. I hope she admits what happened one day, it's the least she could do!!
> 
> SORRY.. vent over!

I swear I thought she was going to say something right after they gave the verdict.


----------



## LovingMommy10

amygwen said:


> Even if whatever happened was an accident, it's absolutely disgusting that she didn't come forward and say. Clearly she knows what happened whether if she did it, her dad did it or someone random did it. She tried to hide it for 31 days!! I mean, seriously.. we are all moms or mom-to-be's if anyone or if I did something accidently/purposely, I'd be THE FIRST one to try my best to try and find her. She didn't do that. She mislead so many people by lying and making up stories. The only reason she did that was because she knew what happened. It's just absolutely sick. I hope she admits what happened one day, it's the least she could do!!
> 
> SORRY.. vent over!

Agreed! Couldnt have said it better, :hugs:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

If it was an accident or she drowned like she tried saying she couldve called the police and not gotten into trouble because it wasn't on purpose.. Her not reporting her missing for a month shouldve been enough right there!!! :wacko: I'm sick..


----------



## dreabae

That's the thing. People with records shouldn't be able to be summoned!


----------



## amygwen

:/ I have a 'friend' at work who was sticking up for Casey Anthony saying that her weird behavior after Caylee went missing is "normal".

Sorry.. but the last thing I would ever do when my child is missing is go get a tattoo and go out partying. I don't care how anyone reacts with a loss or someone missing. As a mother, I just cannot imagine myself doing that AT ALL.


----------



## LovingMommy10

Should have called the police & NOT went out and partied... and getting tattoos does that not SCREAMMMMM murderer?


----------



## Lexilove

amygwen said:


> :/ I have a 'friend' at work who was sticking up for Casey Anthony saying that her weird behavior after Caylee went missing is "normal".
> 
> Sorry.. but the last thing I would ever do when my child is missing is go get a tattoo and go out partying. I don't care how anyone reacts with a loss or someone missing. As a mother, I just cannot imagine myself doing that AT ALL.

Um no getting a tattoo and going dancing is not appropriate when your two year old goes missing, whether you had something to do with it or not. I guess though that tomorrow morning someone is going to speak out about who Caylee's father is.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Lol she's obviously fucking crazy!! My mom and I both agree that there isn't enough help for mentally ill people, and who honestly knows if she is :shrug: she diserves to get the most trouble she could get into though, the fact that she lied, MORE then once!! Didn't report her missing!! And partying drinking getting a tattoo?! Whaaaa?! :nope:


----------



## krys

Its not only the fact that she got a tattoo.... Her tattoo means "beautiful life". Pretty sure if my daughter was missing, "beautiful" would be the last way I'd describe my life.


----------



## Lexilove

She's going to serve four years at most for lying but that's it :nope: the worst part (besides what she might have done to Caylee obviously) is that she destroyed her family with her accusations of abuse.


----------



## LovingMommy10

krys said:


> its not only the fact that she got a tattoo.... Her tattoo means "beautiful life". Pretty sure if my daughter was missing, "beautiful" would be the last way i'd describe my life.

amen!!!!!!


----------



## Lexilove

She just looked so unfeeling when they read off the verdict like I would think that she would show guilt or relief for getting off or something.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Lexilove said:


> She's going to serve four years at most for lying but that's it :nope: the worst part (besides what she might have done to Caylee obviously) is that she destroyed her family with her accusations of abuse.

She's already served 3.... So the most she'll serve is 1!!! And even that is 99% not gonna happen!


----------



## Lexilove

Skyebo said:


> Lexilove said:
> 
> 
> She's going to serve four years at most for lying but that's it :nope: the worst part (besides what she might have done to Caylee obviously) is that she destroyed her family with her accusations of abuse.
> 
> She's already served 3.... So the most she'll serve is 1!!! And even that is 99% not gonna happen!Click to expand...

Oh MSNBC is saying that time served won't count to these charges? maybe I'm wrong though :shrug:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Lexilove said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lexilove said:
> 
> 
> She's going to serve four years at most for lying but that's it :nope: the worst part (besides what she might have done to Caylee obviously) is that she destroyed her family with her accusations of abuse.
> 
> She's already served 3.... So the most she'll serve is 1!!! And even that is 99% not gonna happen!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh MSNBC is saying that time served won't count to these charges? maybe I'm wrong though :shrug:Click to expand...

Oh on CNN and HLN it says that served time counts towards any time she gets added...


----------



## Lexilove

Maybe I just misheard it then :)


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Lexilove said:


> Maybe I just misheard it then :)

Lol I hope *I* heard it wrong!!! I want her to get as much tjme as possible. Celebrating winning a trial for a child being killed is disguisting...


----------



## Lexilove

Skyebo said:


> Lexilove said:
> 
> 
> Maybe I just misheard it then :)
> 
> Lol I hope *I* heard it wrong!!! I want her to get as much tjme as possible. Celebrating winning a trial for a child being killed is disguisting...Click to expand...

I know! :wacko: the *only*[/B] reason she wasn't convicted is that the prosecutor had faulty evidence and wasn't very likable, did you see him LAUGHING at the defense yesterday? :wacko:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

I didn't get to watch yesterday :( I believe it though! This stupid jury just made a huge mistake...


----------



## Julymom2be

I have no clue how anyone could do such a thing. It makes OH and I sick. I cant ever imagine hurting my baby girl.

R.I.P Caylee


----------



## LovingMommy10

Me either...


----------



## mariep

It should have never been a Jury trial, the jury as been gone from there family's and friends for a month, and haven't been on the internet or seen the news or anything we have. I wonder if they just did Not Guilty to go home. Wouldn't surprise me. Its very upsetting.


----------



## Lucy22

This story is awful :nope:
People like her should be tortured in hell for committing a disgusting crime like that.
when I think of all the LTTTC couples desperate for children.. And she treats her daughter like she's something disposable? It makes me sick.
RIP Caylee :angel:


----------



## almostXmagic

kittycat18 said:


> Wow that's unbelievable. I will read the whole story after my bath but it sounds similar to the Baby P case as Charlotte has said. Those kinds of stories make me physically sick. People like that don't deserve to have children :nope:

i dont think iv ever heard of a story as desperately sickening as Peter Connellys (baby p) story. that poor poor beautiful baby never had a chance :cry:


----------



## Lucy22

almostXmagic said:


> kittycat18 said:
> 
> 
> Wow that's unbelievable. I will read the whole story after my bath but it sounds similar to the Baby P case as Charlotte has said. Those kinds of stories make me physically sick. People like that don't deserve to have children :nope:
> 
> i dont think iv ever heard of a story as desperately sickening as Peter Connellys (baby p) story. that poor poor beautiful baby never had a chance :cry:Click to expand...

That was horrific, that one and the Jon Venables story had me in tears. :nope: Sick people out there..


----------



## ellaenchanted

not only do i really think casey anthony should have been found guilty there is alot of evidence to support murder in the first degree. 
when the police did searches and thngs on caseys car, they found human decomposition and a hair that looked like caylees with post-mortem bands on it. the hair could ONLY be from someone who was DEAD before being put in the trunk. it was pretty obvious but they couldnt PROVE it. they also found traces of chloroform in her trunk and searches for chloroform on her computer. when they brought the cadaver dogs to the car they also alerted on the trunk. 
her winnie the pooh blanket was found with her remains, so she must've been at her house first and casey decided to bury little caylee with her favorite blanket. only someone in her family/household would have acess to that blanket. theres no way any of her stories fly. 
she got a tattoo within the month her daughter was 'missing' but not reported. the tattoo was in another language (spanish?) and meant "a beautiful life."
what kind of mother gets a tattoo and goes partying when they're child is missing?

she is a monster and she is GUILTY. i'm dissapointed in the jury, i was so suprised when i saw the not guilty verdict. theres no justice for that poor innocent little girl. 
she spent her third birthday in the woods, dead and chucked away like a peice of garbage by her own mother. casey was lucky to have such a smart and playful little girl but she didnt appreciate it and if she really felt she needed to get away i know that cindy and george (anthony, grandparents to caylee) would've taken her.


----------



## kittycat18

Lucy22 said:


> That was horrific, that one and the Jon Venables story had me in tears. :nope: Sick people out there..

Jon Venables was one of the murderers. The victim was James Bulger. You know Venables was let out of prison and was recently put in for possession of child porn!? Despicable. I thought the Shannon Matthews one was terrible too... the wee girl wasn't killed but her mum was pure evil... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kidnapping_of_Shannon_Matthews :flow:


----------



## krys

what happened with baby p?


----------



## Lucy22

krys said:


> what happened with baby p?

Baby P is a British baby who was repeatedly abused by his mother and her lodger. Social Services were aware he was being abused, and failed to do anything. He was continually raped and tortured, before they finally murdered him. Totally shocking :nope:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_of_Baby_P

Jon Venables and his friend (both 10yrs old) abducted a 2yr old boy called Jamie Bulger from a shopping centre and tortured and abused him, before tying him to a train track. Jon Venables was completely rehabillitated, given a new identity and was recently found in posession of Child Pornography. Sickening!
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Murder_of_James_Bulger


----------



## krys

Thats sick.


----------



## J_Odhran

I had been following this online and thought it was a cert that she was guilty, I am shocked, and devastated for Caylee. Rest in Peace xxx


----------



## oOskittlesOo

ellaenchanted said:


> not only do i really think casey anthony should have been found guilty there is alot of evidence to support murder in the first degree.
> when the police did searches and thngs on caseys car, they found human decomposition and a hair that looked like caylees with post-mortem bands on it. the hair could ONLY be from someone who was DEAD before being put in the trunk. it was pretty obvious but they couldnt PROVE it. they also found traces of chloroform in her trunk and searches for chloroform on her computer. when they brought the cadaver dogs to the car they also alerted on the trunk.
> her winnie the pooh blanket was found with her remains, so she must've been at her house first and casey decided to bury little caylee with her favorite blanket. only someone in her family/household would have acess to that blanket. theres no way any of her stories fly.
> she got a tattoo within the month her daughter was 'missing' but not reported. the tattoo was in another language (spanish?) and meant "a beautiful life."
> what kind of mother gets a tattoo and goes partying when they're child is missing?
> 
> she is a monster and she is GUILTY. i'm dissapointed in the jury, i was so suprised when i saw the not guilty verdict. theres no justice for that poor innocent little girl.
> she spent her third birthday in the woods, dead and chucked away like a peice of garbage by her own mother. casey was lucky to have such a smart and playful little girl but she didnt appreciate it and if she really felt she needed to get away i know that cindy and george (anthony, grandparents to caylee) would've taken her.

No better way to put it :thumbup:
holy crap lucy thanks for posting the links.. That is sick :sick:


----------



## Lucy22

No problem Skye :thumbup:

It just really upsets me cause cause even though Elena can be really naughty and difficult and sometimes being her mom is so so *hard*, I could really never ever put my hands on her and hurt her like that. 
I'm not talking about spanking here, I'm talking about abusing a child for no reason. Its disgusting. 
I don't see how any decent human being could purposely inflict pain on someone who is made of HALF THEMSELVES, their own flesh and blood. Someone who relies on them for protection and care and to keep them safe. What is wrong with these people?
I just don't understand it at all :shrug: :nope:


----------



## Honesty

Dear Mommy...I see you smile down there below...are those tears of joy you show? I'm glad your happy, although you lied...I'd love to be right by your side...but by your choice, I view from above...tell my Grandparents I send my love...it's Beautiful here, is all I can say...your life will go on... without me in your way. Love Caylee XOXO.

REPOST FOR A LITTLE GIRL THAT OUR JUSTICE SYSTEM LET DOWN!!


----------



## Honesty

https://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=1VXgki_YulE this is so sad


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Honesty said:


> https://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=1VXgki_YulE this is so sad

Oh my gosh.. That made me cry... :sad2:


----------



## sara1786

I am just pissed off at our justice system... how it could let a killer walk free (which she will do on Thursday- I am convinced). It's not about whether she was innocent or not- it's just about if the prosecutors could prove her guilt "beyond reasonable doubt" and they could not. I don't understand how someone, who is so obviously guilty of murdering her 2 year old little girl, can go free into the community. Granted, she will _never_ have much of a life anymore but still.. she should be behind bars!! I do not believe in the death penalty but I cannot fathom hurting a child!!!!!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

sara1786 said:


> I am just pissed off at our justice system... how it could let a killer walk free (which she will do on Thursday- I am convinced). It's not about whether she was innocent or not- it's just about if the prosecutors could prove her guilt "beyond reasonable doubt" and they could not. I don't understand how someone, who is so obviously guilty of murdering her 2 year old little girl, can go free into the community. Granted, she will _never_ have much of a life anymore but still.. she should be behind bars!! I do not believe in the death penalty but I cannot fathom hurting a child!!!!!

The sad thing is she probably will become a sort of "celebrity" now and make a lot of money for not getting charged.. :sad2: I've been really sad about this all day and I can't believe how FUCKED our judicial system really is. I've known since the begining when I was 14 years old that she was guilty and I always though shed be found guilty.. Especially with all of the evidence they've found :nope: poor baby girl..


----------



## HarlaHorse

I never heard about it, but it sounds horrible.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

https://investigation.discovery.com...overage/timeline/caylee_anthony_timeline.html
it's been going on for 3 years- look through it Skye. So sad...


----------



## HarlaHorse

Oh, thats horrible. How did she get away with it?


----------



## oOskittlesOo

HarlaHorse said:


> Oh, thats horrible. How did she get away with it?

Because we have a screwed up judicial system who choose a bunch of idiots to be on the jury!!!! There was so much they found that connected her to the case I don't know how she didn't get atleast involvment and abuse!


----------



## sara1786

HarlaHorse said:


> Oh, thats horrible. How did she get away with it?

because the jury is not a random process as everyone thinks. it's a very calculated "selection" of people who have been extensively interviewed & questioned in regards to their philosophies and ideas... the defense definitely got their choice of jurors and it worked out in their favor. disgusting. 

however, the media also played this trial- from the beginning- with the sole idea that Casey was guilty (which I think she was) so what we hear about it may not be everything the jury heard... just some thoughts.

meet the jury:
https://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20502089,00.html 
https://www.cfnews13.com/article/news/2011/may/247698


----------



## almostXmagic

krys said:


> what happened with baby p?

for 8 months of his short 17 month life he was tortured on a daily basis. when they eventually murdered him he had a broken back, 8 broken ribs, bites to his head (the stepfather trained his rottweilers to attack using baby peter), his fingers were skinned and partly missing, and he had a fatal head injury. it was so unbelievably cruel, i dont know how people out there are capable of that. he never even had a chance. but god he was a BEAUTIFUL baby. the system totally failed him. on august 2nd they cleared his mother of all charges saying she was a fit mother. on august 3rd (the very next day!) peter was killed. :cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## kittycat18

Lucy22 said:


> Baby P is a British baby who was repeatedly abused by his mother and her lodger. Social Services were aware he was being abused, and failed to do anything. He was continually raped and tortured, before they finally murdered him. Totally shocking :nope:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_of_Baby_P

It was the mums boyfriend who murdered Peter and he also subjected the child to sadistic abuse. He is a firm believer in Hitler and the Nazi regime and would make the child salute him like hitler did with his people... Disgusting. The boyfriend was actually scalded in prison by an in-mate.


----------



## kittycat18

almostXmagic said:


> for 8 months of his short 17 month life he was tortured on a daily basis. when they eventually murdered him he had a broken back, 8 broken ribs, bites to his head (the stepfather trained his rottweilers to attack using baby peter), his fingers were skinned and partly missing, and he had a fatal head injury. it was so unbelievably cruel, i dont know how people out there are capable of that. he never even had a chance. but god he was a BEAUTIFUL baby. the system totally failed him. on august 2nd they cleared his mother of all charges saying she was a fit mother. on august 3rd (the very next day!) peter was killed. :cry::cry::cry::cry:

Yeah hunni he was gorgeous... and for anyone who doesn't know, this is Baby P...

https://static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/Guardian/Pix/pictures/2008/11/14/pail57.jpg


----------



## layceesmom

Why was my comment deleted? All I said was that instead of taking an emotional side to the trial think about the justice system. If you were on trial for something, would you want your face plastered all over tv, and people watching your trial? I wouldn't.


----------



## Lucy22

layceesmom said:


> Why was my comment deleted? All I said was that instead of taking an emotional side to the trial think about the justice system. If you were on trial for something, would you want your face plastered all over tv, and people watching your trial? I wouldn't.

Maybe cause it appears you joined BnB purely to cause trouble.
I saw what the deleted comment said, btw.


----------



## layceesmom

Ok...so I'm going against the grain by believing she's innocent. But 12 other people thought she was too, the jury. My point is that everyone is screaming for blood because tv said so.


----------



## Lucy22

layceesmom said:


> Ok...so I'm going against the grain by believing she's innocent. But 12 other people thought she was too, the jury. My point is that everyone is screaming for blood because tv said so.

Okaaaay...But did you join BnB just to say that? Really?


----------



## layceesmom

Yes. 

I didn't realize there was a different procedure to start a discussion on a discussion board :blush:

You claimed that I came in here to cause trouble. Put the shoe on the other foot, how do you think Casey Anthony felt when cameras showed up in the courtroom. Probably just what you thought.


----------



## Lucy22

I don't really care about how she felt, cause I believe she did it.

And even if she didn't, who the hell waits 4 weeks before reporting their child missing?

So I don't really know what you want me to say..

:coffee:


----------



## layceesmom

Lucy22 said:


> I don't really care about how she felt, cause I believe she did it.
> 
> And even if she didn't, who the hell waits 4 weeks before reporting their child missing?
> 
> So I don't really know what you want me to say..
> 
> :coffee:

That's my point! lol

Why think about the other point of view when the media has already made up my mind for me.


----------



## layceesmom

ok you edited your post with text...

Ok she waited 4 weeks...and? She was found guilty of that.


----------



## Lucy22

layceesmom said:


> ok you edited your post with text...
> 
> Ok she waited 4 weeks...and? She was found guilty of that.

The text was there if it shows in the post where you quoted me.

Exactly. Why would she wait 4 weeks? Unless she didn't want to draw attention to herself, cause she was guilty.

Look I'm really not gonna argue this out, I'm pretty sure you had to go looking through the forum to find this thread. That's what is making me question your motives here.

I'm not gonna change my views and you won't either. 
Lets just leave it at that :flower:


----------



## Andypanda6570

layceesmom said:


> Lucy22 said:
> 
> 
> I don't really care about how she felt, cause I believe she did it.
> 
> And even if she didn't, who the hell waits 4 weeks before reporting their child missing?
> 
> So I don't really know what you want me to say..
> 
> :coffee:
> 
> That's my point! lol
> 
> Why think about the other point of view when the media has already made up my mind for me.Click to expand...

Hi,
media didn't make up my mind what made up my mind is this: 31 days of a child your child your blood your being missing and if it was me I would be at the police office in the first 5 minutes giving them any info they needed blood hair whatever, lie detector tests, i would be frantic, I would be in my car searching wandering around in a frenzy. I would be on TV I would be passing flyers i would be searching i would be pleading. What I would NOT do is wait 31 days and go dancing and drinking / All on tape by the way/ then make up story after story and what i would NOT do is sit in that courtroom with a face like she has the face of guilt I would testify and I would look at that jury with my broken heart and beg them to please believe me cause I had done all i was supposed to i searched for my child, Casey can't get up there and testify she can't look at their faces without giving herself away, she is a murderer a child killer. By the jury saying not guilty they were NOT saying she was innocent they were saying the was NOT enough evidence to say she was guilty. How dare you tell people what to think or believe, if you believe she is innocent you are well entitled to your opinion but you dare come on this thread to tell others what they should feel or believe and then say MEDIA has made our mind up about this case, not media what has MY mind up about this case is I am a mother and a mother will go to hell and back for her child. casey has proven time and time again that she is a monster and a liar and that Caylee was only a nuisance in her life not a precious life that we as mothers hold dear. thank you..just My opinion.


----------



## Lucy22

Andypanda6570 said:


> layceesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy22 said:
> 
> 
> I don't really care about how she felt, cause I believe she did it.
> 
> And even if she didn't, who the hell waits 4 weeks before reporting their child missing?
> 
> So I don't really know what you want me to say..
> 
> :coffee:
> 
> That's my point! lol
> 
> Why think about the other point of view when the media has already made up my mind for me.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi,
> media didn't make up my mind what made up my mind is this: 31 days of a child your child your blood your being missing and if it was me I would be at the police office in the first 5 minutes giving them any info they needed blood hair whatever, lie detector tests, i would be frantic, I would be in my car searching wandering around in a frenzy. I would be on TV I would be passing flyers i would be searching i would be pleading. What I would NOT do is wait 31 days and go dancing and drinking / All on tape by the way/ then make up story after story and what i would NOT do is sit in that courtroom with a face like she has the face of guilt I would testify and I would look at that jury with my broken heart and beg them to please believe me cause I had done all i was supposed to i searched for my child, Casey can't get up there and testify she can't look at their faces without giving herself away, she is a murderer a child killer. By the jury saying not guilty they were NOT saying she was innocent they were saying the was NOT enough evidence to say she was guilty. How dare you tell people what to think or believe, if you believe she is innocent you are well entitled to your opinion but you dare come on this thread to tell others what they should feel or believe and then say MEDIA has made our mind up about this case, not media what has MY mind up about this case is I am a mother and a mother will go to hell and back for her child. casey has proven time and time again that she is a monster and a liar and that Caylee was only a nuisance in her life not a precious life that we as mothers hold dear. thank you..just My opinion.Click to expand...

Thank you. :flow:


----------



## Lovebugg

The trial pissed me off as well. I wasted weeks of my time glued to the television, watching the trial. The trial was supposed to be about justice for little Caylee, but that plan failed miserably. The trial was purely about publicity. People trying to make money off of such an unfortunate event. Casey Anthony is obviously GUILTY. Sure, the prosecution didn't present the best case in the world as far as evidence proving that Casey was guilty of murder... but there was enough information there to prove that Casey was guilty of something...definitely child abuse. Since she's such a compulsive liar, we will never know the true story about what happened though. Which is really sad. Why would a nice, non-guilty mother drug her own daughter, cover her airways with duct tape, let her rot in a trunk, then throw her in the woods?? A nice, non-guilty mother would never do that. & I don't care if her she had a shitty childhood or whatever. She can't use that as an excuse for being an abusive and most likely murdering mother. We all have pasts, some of us have bad pasts...but taking that out on your own child is unacceptable. But who knows if her story of her traumatic past is even true? We'll never know... cause she's a liar.

Sorry so long, but I have strong opinions about this whole thing. I believe Casey got away with the abuse & murder of her own daughter...& now she's going to go on to make money off her daughters death. Shame on her! How can she live with herself? & she's also free to run off and have MORE BABIES! She deserves to have all her reproductive organs removed. At least if you don't like your kid and feel that she's interfering with your "party girl" lifestyle, have the decency to give her to a family that will love her and take of her.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

This layceesmom girl should just go away. Stupid ignorant people like her make me really see that moms could do that I guess.. :haha: sounds like she wouldn't report her daughter missing for 30 days also. Oh ad just so you know- the jury was filled with people who didn't believe in the death sentence- THAT is why she wasn't found guilty, they didn't want her dead! 
I hope Casey is killed for what she did to her sweet innocent daughter.


----------



## Lovebugg

She's received so many death threats already & she can't stay in hiding forever. She's like the worlds most hated person at the moment, so I can see someone shooting her or beating her up or something along the lines of that. I don't like violence, but if someone does do something violent towards her she can't say she didn't bring it upon herself! There isn't really anything anyone could do to her that would compare to the awfulness of what she did, though.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Lovebugg said:


> She's received so many death threats already & she can't stay in hiding forever. She's like the worlds most hated person at the moment, so I can see someone shooting her or beating her up or something along the lines of that. I don't like violence, but if someone does do something violent towards her she can't say she didn't bring it upon herself! There isn't really anything anyone could do to her that would compare to the awfulness of what she did, though.

I am not for violence either, but I think that she diserves what she did to her daughter.. :(


----------



## Lovebugg

Well, I'm just waiting for something to happen to her. I know it will eventually. She won't be able to have a job, put gas in her car, or even go to Walmart without people recongizing her & being pissed off lol. If I seen her, I'd want to punch her square in the face...pregnancy hormones lol.


----------



## Lucy22

Skyebo said:


> This layceesmom girl should just go away. Stupid ignorant people like her make me really see that moms could do that I guess.. :haha: sounds like she wouldn't report her daughter missing for 30 days also. Oh ad just so you know- the jury was filled with people who didn't believe in the death sentence- THAT is why she wasn't found guilty, they didn't want her dead!
> I hope Casey is killed for what she did to her sweet innocent daughter.

I love you Skye...:kiss:

Some people are just out to cause trouble! :nope:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Lucy22 said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> This layceesmom girl should just go away. Stupid ignorant people like her make me really see that moms could do that I guess.. :haha: sounds like she wouldn't report her daughter missing for 30 days also. Oh ad just so you know- the jury was filled with people who didn't believe in the death sentence- THAT is why she wasn't found guilty, they didn't want her dead!
> I hope Casey is killed for what she did to her sweet innocent daughter.
> 
> I love you Skye...:kiss:
> 
> Some people are just out to cause trouble! :nope:Click to expand...

:blush: gosh I'm not very nice huh... :rofl: I agree, stupid immature people. Probably isn't even a mom...


----------



## dreabae

That is ridiculous. Seriously anyone who doesnt think she did it hasnt watched any of it and are probably one of those damn hipsters trying to be edgy and different. I hate people.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Hahaha Andrea like that nikki girl on your profile. She tried arguing it with us.. Didn't work though...


----------



## dreabae

Changed her attitude real quick :haha:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

dreabae said:


> Changed her attitude real quick :haha:

Lucky she did, I wouldve slapped slapped her through the computer! LOL


----------



## Lovebugg

They picked the dumbest jury too obviously. I watched a show a few days ago that included some of the jurors and they all said that they believed the "accident that snowballed out of control" shit. They just didn't think there was enough proof. Legally, they have to follow certain guidelines when deciding the verdict & I don't think that the prosecution did the best job proving she was a murderer. They proved that she was a bad person (which she totally is) but I wish they would have focused more on proving her guilty of murder because I think they would have had a better chance winning the case. Either way, she was obviously guilty of child abuse & they couldn't even find her guilty of that? That's sooo stupid!!! 

I think the jurors were just naive and fell for the defenses bull shit. All the defense wanted was to make the jurors feel sorry for Casey so that they would win the case and get the publicity they dreamed of. So sad and unfortunate that people are low enough to want to benefit from a childs death like that, but there is a lot of scum in the world. 

It's just so unfair that a mother can get away with the abuse & murder of her daughter. At least when she dies, God will judge her fairly & she'll go to hell. Not that I wish hell on anyone, but she is cruel and not remorseful in the least.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Totally agree.. They couldve atleast found her guilty of abuse and neglect!


----------



## layceesmom

QUOTE]

*I am not for violence either*, but I think that she diserves what she did to her daughter.. :([/QUOTE]

Really, because 2 posts up you said this:
This layceesmom girl should just go away. Stupid ignorant people like her make me really see that moms could do that I guess.. sounds like she wouldn't report her daughter missing for 30 days also. Oh ad just so you know- the jury was filled with people who didn't believe in the death sentence- THAT is why she wasn't found guilty, they didn't want her dead! 
*I hope Casey is killed* for what she did to her sweet innocent daughter. 

And as for leaving my kid alone for an extended period...no. However you illustrate my point quite well. I hold a value/opinion/view/etc that differs from yours and you're ready to slander me. Casey Anthony held different views than a lot of you (on motherhood I mean) and ,again with the help of the media, you're ready to wish death on her.

Also as for the "jusry was against the death penalty" yeah...get some facts before you post. Florida ruling at the time pulled the death penalty off the table for her trial.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

layceesmom said:


> *I am not for violence either*, but I think that she diserves what she did to her daughter.. :(
> 
> Really, because 2 posts up you said this:
> This layceesmom girl should just go away. Stupid ignorant people like her make me really see that moms could do that I guess.. sounds like she wouldn't report her daughter missing for 30 days also. Oh ad just so you know- the jury was filled with people who didn't believe in the death sentence- THAT is why she wasn't found guilty, they didn't want her dead!
> *I hope Casey is killed* for what she did to her sweet innocent daughter.
> 
> And as for leaving my kid alone for an extended period...no. However you illustrate my point quite well. I hold a value/opinion/view/etc that differs from yours and you're ready to slander me. Casey Anthony held different views than a lot of you (on motherhood I mean) and ,again with the help of the media, you're ready to wish death on her.
> 
> Also as for the "jusry was against the death penalty" yeah...get some facts before you post. Florida ruling at the time pulled the death penalty off the table for her trial.Click to expand...

hahaha silly lady. You obviously can't read. I said I'm not
for violence BUT I think she diserves done to her what she did to her daughter. I really think you better get off of OUR forum. Unless your are a PREGNANT teen or someone offering ADVICE you aren't aloud to post here. Now get off of our forum. 
You must not care about your child or are a liar who isn't really a mom because any sane person would agree this disguisting women who wants to be called a mother was obviously guilty of child abuse ATLEAST! 
I watched every part of that trial actually so don't try to act like I don't know what I'm saying. If you "met the jury" you'd see they all had the same views towards the punishments they had put in front of her! 
Now I'd really appreciate it if you got off of our forum and take your disguisting views with you, thank you!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

If you go review our rules you'll see this *"Teen pregnancy is for PREGNANCY ONLY"*

:D


----------



## LovingMommy10

Andypanda6570 said:


> Hi,
> media didn't make up my mind what made up my mind is this: 31 days of a child your child your blood your being missing and if it was me *I would be at the police office in the first 5 minutes giving them any info they needed blood hair whatever, lie detector tests, i would be frantic, I would be in my car searching wandering around in a frenzy. I would be on TV I would be passing flyers i would be searching i would be pleading. *What I would NOT do is wait 31 days and go dancing and drinking / All on tape by the way/ then make up story after story and what i would NOT do is sit in that courtroom with a face like she has the face of guilt I would testify and I would look at that jury with my broken heart and beg them to please believe me cause I had done all i was supposed to i searched for my child, Casey can't get up there and testify she can't look at their faces without giving herself away, she is a murderer a child killer. By the jury saying not guilty they were NOT saying she was innocent they were saying the was NOT enough evidence to say she was guilty. How dare you tell people what to think or believe, if you believe she is innocent you are well entitled to your opinion but you dare come on this thread to tell others what they should feel or believe and then say MEDIA has made our mind up about this case, not media what has MY mind up about this case i*s I am a mother and a mother will go to hell and back for her child.* casey has proven time and time again that she is a monster and a liar and that Caylee was only a nuisance in her life not a precious life that we as mothers hold dear. thank you..just My opinion.

This gave me the chills, but in a good way! Thank you hun <3 :thumbup:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

LovingMommy10 said:


> Andypanda6570 said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> media didn't make up my mind what made up my mind is this: 31 days of a child your child your blood your being missing and if it was me *I would be at the police office in the first 5 minutes giving them any info they needed blood hair whatever, lie detector tests, i would be frantic, I would be in my car searching wandering around in a frenzy. I would be on TV I would be passing flyers i would be searching i would be pleading. *What I would NOT do is wait 31 days and go dancing and drinking / All on tape by the way/ then make up story after story and what i would NOT do is sit in that courtroom with a face like she has the face of guilt I would testify and I would look at that jury with my broken heart and beg them to please believe me cause I had done all i was supposed to i searched for my child, Casey can't get up there and testify she can't look at their faces without giving herself away, she is a murderer a child killer. By the jury saying not guilty they were NOT saying she was innocent they were saying the was NOT enough evidence to say she was guilty. How dare you tell people what to think or believe, if you believe she is innocent you are well entitled to your opinion but you dare come on this thread to tell others what they should feel or believe and then say MEDIA has made our mind up about this case, not media what has MY mind up about this case i*s I am a mother and a mother will go to hell and back for her child.* casey has proven time and time again that she is a monster and a liar and that Caylee was only a nuisance in her life not a precious life that we as mothers hold dear. thank you..just My opinion.
> 
> This gave me the chills, but in a good way! Thank you hun <3 :thumbup:Click to expand...

Right?! :thumbup: This is what a real mother would say!! They'd never let a month pass before saying something, if they weren't associated they'd be willing to do ANYTHING to prove that and find their child!


----------



## LovingMommy10

layceesmom said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> And as for leaving my kid alone for an extended period...no. However you illustrate my point quite well. I hold a value/opinion/view/etc that differs from yours and you're ready to slander me. *Casey Anthony held different views than a lot of you (on motherhood I mean)* and ,again with the help of the media, you're ready to wish death on her.

Different isnt the word to use in this case, more like psychotic, pathetic or abusive views on her so called "motherhood"


----------



## Lovebugg

I don't hold my opinions because of the "media". I watched the entire trial myself and my opinion is that whether or not Casey purposefully murdered her daughter, she still holds responsibility for the murder. It could have been pre-meditated or she could have accidently overdosed on chloroform... we'll never know exactly what happened because Casey is a major liar and would rather carry the truth to her grave than tell anybody what really happened. Whether or not the murder was accidental or not, it's clear that Casey was neglectful and abusive. 

Something that really got to me was the duct tape... could you place duct tape on your own baby? Could you imagine how painful it would be for the baby when the duct tape had to come back off? Can you imagine hiding the death of your child- whether it was an accident or not? Can you imagine leaving her in the trunk or throwing her in a swamp? There's no way a loving mother could _ever_ do anything like this to their child. 

Have you guys heard the phone calls recorded of Casey Anthony when she was first taken into custody? Casey was only concerned with herself and never concerned with Caylee. When the person she was talking to showed emotion over Caylee's dissappearance, Casey said that calling her was a "total waste". She just seems like such a cold person. 

& I don't think Casey had any problem with cameras being in the courtroom and all the publicity she has been getting. In my opinion, she is loving it just like her disgusting defense team that was practically partying the second the trial was over. I believe all they cared about was publicity and money. And the fact that they were celebrating- disgusting. Just plain disgusting. 

That whole bullshit speech jose said about being able to tell his daughter "he saved a life". He is just as disgusting as her. She's such a cold hearted person. Very dysfunctional and just sooo cold... & now, I'm sure she'll go on to make a ton of money off this sad death. 

The fact that the media is giving Casey the publicity she wants is just so gross to me. When I see her little elf-like face, I just want to puke. The whole trial pisses me off sooo bad! 

& I don't see how anybody could say that all she is guilty of is lying to the police. She lies about EVERYTHING! If she wasn't guilty, why would she lie to the police? Why would she hide the death? Why would her story change so much? I just wish she would grow a pair & tell the truth so that maybe the rest of the family can find some closure. She's so selfish. I bet she can't wait to get back to her partying and enter some more "hot body" contests.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Lol lovebug you're 10000% thinking like me :) I really
can't say - because I wasn't there - that Casey planned on killing caylee but seriously.. Anyone who doesn't think she's guilty didn't watch any of
the trial or anything leading up to it. People say media influenced peoples
views- bullshit- like you said about the duct tape.. Seriously?! If you weren't trying to kill your daughter why would you duct tape her mouth?? And if she was already dead because of an accident why would you duct tape it?! :wacko: 
I have only heard 2 people say they don't think she was guilty- one who I didn't even know- on facebook saying she couldn't be because they didn't find her guilty and this joke up here on our forum.
Do you realize how many criminals a day are not found
guilty of crimes they committed or are part of, because of not having enough evidence!! It happens every single day.. And in my opinion that's the only reason Casey didn't report her missing when it first happened- she needed things to cool down first so that there wasn't as much evidence against her!
And bravo to her for getting what she wanted, no more baby, no trouble, and no family. Now she can go party all she wants... Hahahaha if anyone will associate with her!! Even her close friends and her family turned on her because they all knew she was lying!!


----------



## Lovebugg

Lol, glad to know that I'm not the only one that gets so heated over this trial. I could go on and on and on and on for hours about this! The story is just so screwed up and weird... it just screams guilty! I can't believe there are actually people out there that feel sorry for Casey's "loss" and side with her. I don't feel sympathy for Casey. I feel sympathy for Caylee because she had a mother who was so severely messed up in the head and I feel sorry for the family and friends that cared about Caylee but will _never_ know what truly happened to her. Casey has messed up not only Caylee's life, but her familys too. I don't know how anyone could be so selfish...


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Lovebugg said:


> Lol, glad to know that I'm not the only one that gets so heated over this trial. I could go on and on and on and on for hours about this! The story is just so screwed up and weird... it just screams guilty! I can't believe there are actually people out there that feel sorry for Casey's "loss" and side with her. I don't feel sympathy for Casey. I feel sympathy for Caylee because she had a mother who was so severely messed up in the head and I feel sorry for the family and friends that cared about Caylee but will _never_ know what truly happened to her. Casey has messed up not only Caylee's life, but her familys too. I don't know how anyone could be so selfish...

Lol oh my gosh... I think I love you!! Did you just take this out of my brain?? I can remember back when this whole story started up and I was I middle school- before everyone was pointing fingers at her and thinking something seemed really strange about it.. As soon as it came out that she didn't report her missing for a month... I just knew she had to know something... :nope: too bad now she's gotta live with it forever.. 
If I ever did that- I never could but I'm just saying :haha: - I'd have to just be honest because unless you really Dont
care about your child idk how you couldn't.. If it was an accident or she knows something but it wasn't her then Idk why she wouldn't just tell the god damn truth instead of changing her story a million and a half times.... :wacko:


----------



## Lovebugg

I think we are going to get along lol! We share the exact same views. 
So, this layceesmom girl... I haven't been on this site long. Has she been around or did she just randomly show up & post here??


----------



## layceesmom

Lovebugg said:


> I think we are going to get along lol! We share the exact same views.
> So, this layceesmom girl... I haven't been on this site long. Has she been around or did she just randomly show up & post here??

I've already said, I was a lurker but when I saw other women trashing a fellow woman who was crucified by the media, I decided to speak up (I'm a bit of a feminist).

And Skyebo, I did read what you said, in fact, I highlighted it for you earlier. Also, I didn't think I had to submit a resume to you...would you like me to fedex you a pregnancy test :dohh:
And once again, death penalty was ruled unconstitutional in the case. Sigh, I hope no one here is ever put in a situation where where the media has already decided your fate and makes you guilty until proven innocent.


----------



## layceesmom

Skyebo said:


> layceesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I am not for violence either*, but I think that she diserves what she did to her daughter.. :(
> 
> Really, because 2 posts up you said this:
> This layceesmom girl should just go away. Stupid ignorant people like her make me really see that moms could do that I guess.. sounds like she wouldn't report her daughter missing for 30 days also. Oh ad just so you know- the jury was filled with people who didn't believe in the death sentence- THAT is why she wasn't found guilty, they didn't want her dead!
> *I hope Casey is killed* for what she did to her sweet innocent daughter.
> 
> And as for leaving my kid alone for an extended period...no. However you illustrate my point quite well. I hold a value/opinion/view/etc that differs from yours and you're ready to slander me. Casey Anthony held different views than a lot of you (on motherhood I mean) and ,again with the help of the media, you're ready to wish death on her.
> 
> Also as for the "jusry was against the death penalty" yeah...get some facts before you post. Florida ruling at the time pulled the death penalty off the table for her trial.Click to expand...
> 
> hahaha silly lady. You obviously can't read. *I said I'm not
> for violence BUT I think she diserves done to her what she did to her daughter.* I really think you better get off of OUR forum. Unless your are a PREGNANT teen or someone offering ADVICE you aren't aloud to post here. Now get off of our forum.
> You must not care about your child or are a liar who isn't really a mom because any sane person would agree this disguisting women who wants to be called a mother was obviously guilty of child abuse ATLEAST!
> I watched every part of that trial actually so don't try to act like I don't know what I'm saying. If you "met the jury" you'd see they all had the same views towards the punishments they had put in front of her!
> Now I'd really appreciate it if you got off of our forum and take your disguisting views with you, thank you!Click to expand...

Think about that for a second dear. :wacko:


----------



## AirForceWife7

I think she's 1000% guilty. End of story. The fact there "wasn't enough evidence" to prove she actually did it I call BS. I guess the fact that they found her body like 10 houses down from the Anthony's house doesn't mean a fucking thing. The mistake the prosecution made was going for the death penalty. It was seen as unconstitutional since Anthony had no previous offenses. If they would've went for life in prison, that bitch would've been locked up. I guarantee you someone is going to try & kill her .. that's why she's on the run & hiding. Sorry for the language, this woman is just a foul person & a horrible mother. Scum of the earth, really. Makes me sick just thinking about it.


----------



## xSarahM

Before reading through alot of this thread, the only things i really knew were:
- She duct-taped her babies mouth shut. (Why, just why? Then she acts like thats a totally reasonable thing to do post-mortem?)
- She didnt report her baby missing for 31 days (after partying.). (If my 2 year old was missing, i think i'd most likely report her missing after 31 minutes!)
- She didnt cry or anything of the sort when they were talking of all the horrific things done to her baby. (I think i'd cry if someone so much as pinched my child and i hadnt known about it.)
- She lies to the police + changes her story. (Why would anyone innocent do that?)

Right now i cant even think of anything else, but i still think that is more than enough to say shes cearly not mentally stable, and clearly not innocent! You know, if she didnt do it, im certain someone she knows did, and she tried to help them cover their tracks.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Lovebugg said:


> I think we are going to get along lol! We share the exact same views.
> So, this layceesmom girl... I haven't been on this site long. Has she been around or did she just randomly show up & post here??

Lol she only created an account so she could post on this thread! If you go to her page and click her statistics you'll see this is the only thread she's posted on :haha: that's why she needs to get off the site.


And to layceesmom are you under 18?! I'd really appreciate it if you left our forum now before I report you.


----------



## Lucy22

Skyebo said:


> Lovebugg said:
> 
> 
> I think we are going to get along lol! We share the exact same views.
> So, this layceesmom girl... I haven't been on this site long. Has she been around or did she just randomly show up & post here??
> 
> Lol she only created an account so she could post on this thread! If you go to her page and click her statistics you'll see this is the only thread she's posted on :haha: that's why she needs to get off the site.
> 
> 
> And to layceesmom are you under 18?! I'd really appreciate it if you left our forum now before I report you.Click to expand...

I think I'll report her too :thumbup: She's just causing drama!


----------



## Lovebugg

layceesmom said:


> Lovebugg said:
> 
> 
> I think we are going to get along lol! We share the exact same views.
> So, this layceesmom girl... I haven't been on this site long. Has she been around or did she just randomly show up & post here??
> 
> I've already said, I was a lurker but when I saw other women trashing a fellow woman who was crucified by the media, I decided to speak up (I'm a bit of a feminist).
> 
> And Skyebo, I did read what you said, in fact, I highlighted it for you earlier. Also, I didn't think I had to submit a resume to you...would you like me to fedex you a pregnancy test :dohh:
> And once again, death penalty was ruled unconstitutional in the case. Sigh, I hope no one here is ever put in a situation where where the media has already decided your fate and makes you guilty until proven innocent.Click to expand...

Sorry, I just don't agree with you. When there's a case with this much evidence pointing towards abuse & neglect of a child, people are going to be outraged. With Casey Anthonys shady behavior, she was practically asking to be crucified by the media and everyone else in the world. Nobody is going to feel sorry for the woman who hid her daughters death for a month and continued her partying lifestyle while lying to her family about Caylee's whereabouts. What reason would she have to hide the death if she wasn't involved in some way? She's just the most selfish person in the world. So many people donated their time and money to help find her child, all because Casey Anthony thought she could get away with everything by telling everyone that Caylee was missing. She was just trying to save her own ass & congratulations, Casey, you did!


----------



## Lucy22

layceesmom said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> layceesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I am not for violence either*, but I think that she diserves what she did to her daughter.. :(
> 
> Really, because 2 posts up you said this:
> This layceesmom girl should just go away. Stupid ignorant people like her make me really see that moms could do that I guess.. sounds like she wouldn't report her daughter missing for 30 days also. Oh ad just so you know- the jury was filled with people who didn't believe in the death sentence- THAT is why she wasn't found guilty, they didn't want her dead!
> *I hope Casey is killed* for what she did to her sweet innocent daughter.
> 
> And as for leaving my kid alone for an extended period...no. However you illustrate my point quite well. I hold a value/opinion/view/etc that differs from yours and you're ready to slander me. Casey Anthony held different views than a lot of you (on motherhood I mean) and ,again with the help of the media, you're ready to wish death on her.
> 
> Also as for the "jusry was against the death penalty" yeah...get some facts before you post. Florida ruling at the time pulled the death penalty off the table for her trial.Click to expand...
> 
> hahaha silly lady. You obviously can't read. *I said I'm not
> for violence BUT I think she diserves done to her what she did to her daughter.* I really think you better get off of OUR forum. Unless your are a PREGNANT teen or someone offering ADVICE you aren't aloud to post here. Now get off of our forum.
> You must not care about your child or are a liar who isn't really a mom because any sane person would agree this disguisting women who wants to be called a mother was obviously guilty of child abuse ATLEAST!
> I watched every part of that trial actually so don't try to act like I don't know what I'm saying. If you "met the jury" you'd see they all had the same views towards the punishments they had put in front of her!
> Now I'd really appreciate it if you got off of our forum and take your disguisting views with you, thank you!Click to expand...
> 
> Think about that for a second dear. :wacko:Click to expand...

Don't be so patronizing towards Skye! :dohh:
I really don't get what your motive is here? Were clearly not going to change our views. 
So what's your problem? Why are you preaching at us? Your opinions are not superior to ours..Stop pushing them on us!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Lol she says she's a feminist :dohh: I guess feminists think having something to do with your daughters death is okay! Thanks Lucy :flow: :hugs: I reported, she obviously - she even said it- started her account just to post on this thread and pretty much talk down on us about believing what we have seen not what media says!


----------



## Lovebugg

Kind of makes me uncomfortable to think people like that are on here just "lurking" and reading our posts. Any old pervert good join & pretend to be a pregnant teenage girl! Not saying she's an old pervert... I'm sure she's just a girl, but still... I don't like the thought of anyone "lurking".


----------



## Lucy22

I'd share sooo much more personal stuff on here if BnB was made viewable by members only :nope: Not that I usually mind too much..But still :flow:


----------



## xSarahM

> when I saw other women trashing a fellow woman who was crucified by the media, I decided to speak up (I'm a bit of a feminist).

_"Is Mr Heathcliff a man? If so, is he mad? And if not, is he a devil?"_ Its a quote from Wuthering Heights. And i think it could be very much changed to, "Is Casey Anthony a woman? If so, is she mad? And if not, is she a devil?" And it still works. In fact, it probably works even better.

I am as much of a feminist as the next person. I'm all for equal rights between men and woman! But this woman i think gave up her basic right of freedom when she did those unspeakable things to that beautiful baby girl, unfortunately that basic right was not taken off her like it should have been IMO. I would be saying the exact same things if it was a man who had done these things to Caylee.


----------



## Lovebugg

Yeah, I'd be more comfortable posting pictures and using my name and stuff if I knew that not just anyone in the world could look at this. But I'd hate for someone I knew in real life to stumble upon this website, and be able to find out all my business!


----------



## syntaxerror

I didn't watch the Casey Anthony trial so I don't really have an opinion on whether she's guilty or not.

That said, people can have odd reactions to grief. I've had friends commit suicide and my immediate (and fairly long-lasting) reaction was a sort of "they never existed to begin with; I dreamed them." If anything hurts enough (physically or otherwise,) I'm as prone to laughter as crying. 

I'd hesitate to condemn her based solely on her emotional reaction.

(And again, I know nothing about any physical evidence etc. that may've been present; I didn't watch the trial.)


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Lol yeah I understand what you mean, but she wasn't saying it was only because of how she acted emotionally- she also said it had to do with the evidence :)


----------



## layceesmom

Skyebo said:


> Lol she says she's a feminist :dohh: I guess feminists think having something to do with your daughters death is okay! Thanks Lucy :flow: :hugs: I reported, she obviously - she even said it- started her account just to post on this thread and pretty much talk down on us about believing what we have seen not what media says!

Yes I did create an account to share my opinion...like I said I didn''t realize I needed to go through some formal process to share my views...

And rather than just ignore me, you all decide to take the high road call to have me reported just because I don't fit into some mold you all share. How welcoming of you. Now I know how Casey felt. :dohh:


----------



## xSarahM

layceesmom said:


> Yes I did create an account to share my opinion...like I said I didn''t realize I needed to go through some formal process to share my views...
> 
> And rather than just ignore me, you all decide to take the high road call to have me reported just because I don't fit into some mold you all share. How welcoming of you. Now I know how Casey felt. :dohh:


Unless you killed your daughter and showed no kind of remorse and then got away with it, no, i dont think you know how Casey felt..


----------



## Lucy22

layceesmom said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> Lol she says she's a feminist :dohh: I guess feminists think having something to do with your daughters death is okay! Thanks Lucy :flow: :hugs: I reported, she obviously - she even said it- started her account just to post on this thread and pretty much talk down on us about believing what we have seen not what media says!
> 
> Yes I did create an account to share my opinion...like I said I didn''t realize I needed to go through some formal process to share my views...
> 
> And rather than just ignore me, you all decide to take the high road call to have me reported just because I don't fit into some mold you all share. How welcoming of you. Now I know how Casey felt. :dohh:Click to expand...

I don't get what your problem is. Really :coffee:
And I saw at least 4 other threads around BnB about Casey Anthony, I know for sure there was one in General Chatter.
Why are you picking on Teen Pregnancy? :wacko:

We didn't report you cause you don't fit into a mold. We reported you cause your creating trouble.
Why does how she feels matter so much to you? :dohh:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Lol looks like Lucy summed it up pretty well. You very much couldve created an account and introduced yourself as another expecting young mother and no one wouldve called you out- you didn't. You created this account so you could post how we're wrong about feelig like this child killer diserves to be in trouble not walking the streets. 
You have been reported so I hope you enjoy your shit talking while you can.


----------



## layceesmom

Skyebo said:


> Lol looks like Lucy summed it up pretty well. You very much couldve created an account and introduced yourself as another expecting young mother and no one wouldve called you out- you didn't. You created this account so you could post how we're wrong about feelig like this child killer diserves to be in trouble not walking the streets.
> You have been reported so I hope you enjoy your shit talking while you can.

Thats odd...it was my understanding that she was never convicted of that. :dohh:

I tell you what, unlike the people in this thread, I'm going to take the high road and leave.


----------



## xSarahM

I've just realised what you did.. Your account name is LayCeesmom. Was that any chance an anagram of CayLeesmom? Wow, sick.


----------



## Lucy22

layceesmom said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> Lol looks like Lucy summed it up pretty well. You very much couldve created an account and introduced yourself as another expecting young mother and no one wouldve called you out- you didn't. You created this account so you could post how we're wrong about feelig like this child killer diserves to be in trouble not walking the streets.
> You have been reported so I hope you enjoy your shit talking while you can.
> 
> Thats odd...it was my understanding that she was never convicted of that. :dohh:
> 
> *I tell you what, unlike the people in this thread, I'm going to take the high road and leave.*Click to expand...

What do you mean "unlike people in this thread"? Every time I've looked, you've been lurking on this thread :rofl:

Were not the only people who think she did it. Why aren't you attacking them?


----------



## Lucy22

xSarahM said:


> I've just realised what you did.. Your account name is LayCeesmom. Was that any chance an anagram of CayLeesmom? Wow, sick.

If it is..Then that's absolutely terrible. :nope: :nope: :dohh:


----------



## SabrinaB

Just read alll of this, i agree with all of you girls. There have been many reports how people that look like Casey have been assaulted, i feel bad to that :( but i do hope she gets what she deserves. I guess that someone named casey anthony woke up to hundreds of friend requests & hate mail, turns out he was a 300 pound black man :haha:

but layceesmom, i don't really think your taking the "high road" by leaving, it seems the girls have made it pretty clear they wanted you too :thumbup:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

layceesmom said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> Lol looks like Lucy summed it up pretty well. You very much couldve created an account and introduced yourself as another expecting young mother and no one wouldve called you out- you didn't. You created this account so you could post how we're wrong about feelig like this child killer diserves to be in trouble not walking the streets.
> You have been reported so I hope you enjoy your shit talking while you can.
> 
> Thats odd...it was my understanding that she was never convicted of that. :dohh:
> 
> I tell you what, unlike the people in this thread, I'm going to take the high road and leave.Click to expand...

You're still here?? Lol you're watching the thread right now silly girl! And even if she wasn't convicted IMO she is very guilty and was fully responsible for her daughters death!! I feel bad for your children if they were to go missing and you "had nothing to do with it" but didn't report them missing for a month... :finger:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

xSarahM said:


> I've just realised what you did.. Your account name is LayCeesmom. Was that any chance an anagram of CayLeesmom? Wow, sick.

:nope: probably is..


----------



## Lucy22

And yet she's still lurking..:rofl:
So much for taking the high road..


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Lucy22 said:


> And yet she's still lurking..:rofl:
> So much for taking the high road..

I don't think she realizes we can see her since she doesn't even use this website for a reason but to stir shit.


----------



## Kaisma

Just read this all... Im confused.. Horrible! Sick and sad. :(


----------



## x__amour

All of this just makes me sick, sick, sick. :sick:


----------



## Lucy22

x__amour said:


> All of this just makes me sick, sick, sick. :sick:

What Casey Anthony did to her little girl was disgraceful..

But its more disgraceful that a lurker joined BnB simply to stick up for her :sick:


----------



## SabrinaB

Lucy22 said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> All of this just makes me sick, sick, sick. :sick:
> 
> What Casey Anthony did to her little girl was disgraceful..
> 
> But its more disgraceful that a lurker joined BnB simply to stick up for her :sick:Click to expand...

I wish there was a like button on here! if i could i'd click it for this post! :thumbup:


----------



## layceesmom

xSarahM said:


> I've just realised what you did.. Your account name is LayCeesmom. Was that any chance an anagram of CayLeesmom? Wow, sick.

wow...:growlmad:

As for the rest, yeah...I left my computer running while I was out so I could be judged further by you all. So long bnb, whish I could say it was a pleasure.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Lol thats what I use thanks for sabrina!


----------



## x__amour

Yup. Me likey the thankey button. :smug:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

layceesmom said:


> xSarahM said:
> 
> 
> I've just realised what you did.. Your account name is LayCeesmom. Was that any chance an anagram of CayLeesmom? Wow, sick.
> 
> wow...:growlmad:
> 
> As for the rest, yeah...I left my computer running while I was out so I could be judged further by you all. So long bnb, whish I could say it was a pleasure.Click to expand...

:rofl: if you were so done you wouldn't have refreshed the page! You're annoying. :finger:


----------



## Lucy22

layceesmom said:


> xSarahM said:
> 
> 
> I've just realised what you did.. Your account name is LayCeesmom. Was that any chance an anagram of CayLeesmom? Wow, sick.
> 
> wow...:growlmad:
> 
> As for the rest, yeah...I left my computer running while I was out so I could be judged further by you all. So long bnb, whish I could say it was a pleasure.Click to expand...

We would have totally welcomed you had you not been so rude to us.
Had you posted a thread introducing yourself, we would have made you feel comfortable here.
Instead, you told us our opinions were wrong.
Its completely your own fault you got such a bad reaction.

Bye. :wave:


----------



## SabrinaB

oooh i never thought of that, i will start using it for a like button :haha:
ps i love the :finger: smile you keep using Skye i had never seen it before :rofl:


----------



## x__amour

Hmmm. :-k


----------



## oOskittlesOo

SabrinaB said:


> oooh i never thought of that, i will start using it for a like button :haha:
> ps i love the :finger: smile you keep using Skye i had never seen it before :rofl:

:rofl: it's a fun smilie huh!?


----------



## x__amour

... You know what else is a fun smilie...
:holly:

Muhahahaha.


----------



## xSarahM

I was just gunna post that, Shannon! Haha!
Can I just ask what CC and ERF in your signiture stand for? :blush:


----------



## x__amour

Controlled crying, extended rear facing. :flower:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

x__amour said:


> ... You know what else is a fun smilie...
> :holly:
> 
> Muhahahaha.

Yeeesssss :haha: I love :holly:


----------



## Vickie

thread closed as it's gone completely off topic now:



> Forums are subject specific. Threads must be made in the relevant areas and remain on-topic.


----------

